# I'm looking for my Cuddy



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

House said:


> I bet!
> I was kidding :laughing:


Just a hint:

Don't try to make many ambiguous jokes until you're a little more renown for joking. People can take you seriously unless they know you're not serious.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> House is an INTP.












The general consensus is that House is an INTJ, as he's supposed to be Sherlock Holmes (which is an entirely different barrel of shit), but he's also supposed to be opposite to Wilson's unanimous J. 

So, it could be that the writer/director was more focused on House's characterization as Sherlock, or that Hugh Laurie is a hardcore J, but House exhibits more J than P qualities. He has P qualities, but errybody does. It depends upon the episode as, oh wiat, Hosue is fictional and his characterization (besides a few generalities) is completely up to the writer, so go away.

Also, Hello, and welcome, House.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2011)

MisterLiver said:


> The general consensus is that House is an INTJ, as he's supposed to be Sherlock Holmes (which is an entirely different barrel of shit), but he's also supposed to be opposite to Wilson's unanimous J.
> 
> So, it could be that the writer/director was more focused on House's characterization as Sherlock, or that Hugh Laurie is a hardcore J, but House exhibits more J than P qualities. He has P qualities, but errybody does. It depends upon the episode as, oh wiat, Hosue is fictional and his characterization (besides a few generalities) is completely up to the writer, so go away.
> 
> Also, Hello, and welcome, House.


I don't know which episodes you've been watching, but House has none of the responsibility or need for structure that a J does. He is spontaneous, laid back and does not tolerate any attempt to place him within a solid framework. Consider the classic J v. P question: "Is it worse to be indecisive, or inflexible?" House would answer inflexible. He has no trouble abruptly changing his plans/strategy when the need arises.

Stopping mid-sentence, going from one train of thought to another, insistence on pointing out inaccuracy and inconsistency, seldom does anything unless he is lead to believe it is of his own initiative; these are all classic INTP traits. Vehemently detests facades, sees straight through them, is equally disliked by those who put on facades; classic INTP. Use of Ne to convey ideas he may not even be certain about, and is in fact evaluating internally as he projects them in spite of his apparent dead seriousness and certainty; classic INTP.

But the real teller? The underdeveloped Fe shadow function. From a now defunct, but accurate profile:



> the extraverted nature of the INTP's feeling judgement means that his emotions, when visible, are pretty direct and easy to assess. Since the INTP normally wishes to hide his emotions; when they do come out, they do so in outbursts with an almost childlike innocence. There is a sense of all-or-nothing and, when visible, there is nothing enigmatic about the feelings of an INTP: indeed, shadow functions always seem pretty raw and basic.


Incidentally, image macro? So 2009. Way to show your creativity and intellect, though.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> I don't know which episodes you've been watching, but House has none of the responsibility or need for structure that a J does. He is spontaneous, laid back and does not tolerate any attempt to place him within a solid framework. Consider the classic J v. P question: "Is it worse to be indecisive, or inflexible?" House would answer inflexible. He has no trouble abruptly changing his plans/strategy when the need arises.
> Stopping mid-sentence, going from one train of thought to another, insistence on pointing out inaccuracy and inconsistency, seldom does anything unless he is lead to believe it is of his own initiative; these are all classic INTP traits. Vehemently detests facades, sees straight through them, is equally disliked by those who put on facades; classic INTP. Use of Ne to convey ideas he may not even be certain about, and is in fact evaluating internally as he projects them in spite of his apparent dead seriousness and certainty; classic INTP.
> 
> 
> ...



But he almost always has a plan from the start. House is arrogant, which means he would make decisions/assumptions based on details. So, therefor, he is more decisive than flexible, as his constant response is "If we do x then he/she might have a chance to live, but if we don't, then he/she dies anyway." House's morals (when they are presented) are generally inflexible, but like I said, his type is based on the director and writer of that particular episode. And, also like I said, he does exhibit P qualities, so it could be either way. There's an argument for both sides, and I'm not picking one, though I tend to favour him as an INTJ.

I can't tell if your last comment is sarcastic or honest, but thanks.


----------



## oxytocinjunkie (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum @House Excellent intro title, a giggle slipped.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

House is an unhealthy INTJ.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

dalsgaard said:


> House is an unhealthy INTJ.


Basically everyone who people type as INTJs are unhealthy INTJs.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Basically everyone who people type as INTJs are unhealthy INTJs.


Good point, I think you may be right.

INTJ's tend to be orderly, planned, responsible, and we always do our duty. EXCEPT: And this is crucial: If we don't see the point, then we will not do it. You can't make an INTJ do something he thinks is boring and pointless. House thinks almost everything is boring and pointless, generally, INTJ's don't think that.

I've had unhealthy periods in my life as well. When I worked in a factory putting together ventilation-machines, everything was completely pointless to me. I did a sloppy job, I was an asshole toward my co-workers, I made weird schemes and came up with ridiculous explanations for what I did wrong. I know a couple of INTP's and they are not like him at all. But unhealthy INTJ's can be exactly like that.


----------



## House (Jun 18, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> Just a hint:
> 
> Don't try to make many ambiguous jokes until you're a little more renown for joking. People can take you seriously unless they know you're not serious.


 I. Don't. Care.


----------



## House (Jun 18, 2011)

oxytocinjunkie said:


> Welcome to the forum @House Excellent intro title, a giggle slipped.


 Thank you!
*winks*


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

Well hello House and welcome  you are such an ass :wink: lol its hilarious


----------



## House (Jun 18, 2011)

SilverMoon said:


> Well hello House and welcome  you are such an ass :wink: lol its hilarious


 Why thank you.
I think you have a nice a$$ too.


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum...looks like you're already having a fun time here.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## House (Jun 18, 2011)

ruth2ten said:


> Welcome to the forum...looks like you're already having a fun time here.


Uhh.
Hell yeah!


----------



## santho (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey~ & Welcome to the forums!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

House said:


> MissJordan said:
> 
> 
> > Just a hint:
> ...


Just another hint:

Go against my advice, _and shit goes down._

But, then again, you shan't be hearing much of it, _being banned and all..._


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

House is incredibly hot. I want to fix him. I wish I had the same personality type as him.


----------

